# HomePod et reconnaissance voix (français)



## antho63 (21 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

On devait avoir la reconnaissance des voix françaises depuis que c'est disponible dans plusieurs autres langues (iOS 13.X) notamment pour les requêtes personnelles...

Voir ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-ca/guide/homepod/apd779d9bb45/ios

La version 14.1 du HomePod parue n'intégre toujours pas cela, est-ce (enfin) le cas pour ceux qui sont sur la bêta 14.2 ?


----------



## StéphanH (22 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
C’est disponible au Canada (dont tu mentionnes l’URL), mais pas en France, sauf pour les PodCast. 

Je ne savais pas qu’il y avait une 14.2 bêta pour HomePod.


----------



## Sdudulon (22 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir
Et bien non, toujours pas activé...
Au Canada cela fonctionne en français ou anglais ?


----------



## StéphanH (25 Octobre 2020)

Dans l’URL d’Antho63, c’est précisé « ca-fr »
Je suppose donc que c’est Canada français.


----------



## antho63 (25 Octobre 2020)

J’me suis effectivement trompé dans le lien.
Voici le lien correct de l’assistance France : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/homepod/apd779d9bb45/ios


----------



## mandrak134 (13 Novembre 2020)

Oui c’est désolant. A croire que tout le monde s’en fout à Apple France.


----------



## mariol66 (14 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, je me pose la question de me prendre un HomePod Mini ou un HomePod classic car j'aimerais l'utiliser dans le salon couplé à l'Apple TV 4K.

Quand vous parlez de reconnaissance de voix Françaises, vous voulez dire que le Siri du HomePod ne comprend (toujours) pas le Français comme le Siri d'iPad ou d'un iPhone ?


----------



## antho63 (14 Novembre 2020)

Si et heureusement que le HomePod comprend le français.... 
Il ne sait pour l'instant pas reconnaître la voix d'un utilisateur ce qui n'est pas top pour la confidentialité des requêtes personnelles et/ou de l'utilisation de HomeKit. 
En clair, n'importe qui peut "commander" ton HomePod par la voix au sein de ton foyer..


----------



## mariol66 (14 Novembre 2020)

Ha !! ça me rassure qu'il comprenne le Français, j'ai eu un doute  Effectivement, ça peu-être gênant dans certaines situations (et lorsque ma fille de 4 ans aura compris le truc ).


----------



## Led by Passion (22 Décembre 2020)

mariol66 a dit:


> Bonjour, je me pose la question de me prendre un HomePod Mini ou un HomePod classic car j'aimerais l'utiliser dans le salon couplé à l'Apple TV 4K.
> 
> Quand vous parlez de reconnaissance de voix Françaises, vous voulez dire que le Siri du HomePod ne comprend (toujours) pas le Français comme le Siri d'iPad ou d'un iPhone ?


Non, le HomePod et le HomePod mini sont bien compatibles Siri en français mais par contre tu n’as pas les reconnaissances de différentes personnes (pour que chaque membre de la famille puisse dire « Siri lance ma playlist favorite » et que cela lance des listes en fonction de la personne qui a parlé)
Honnêtement cela ne fait pas une grosse différence selon moi mais ce n’ai peut être pas mon cas d’utilisation


----------



## Steeva.71 (9 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour ! J’ai acquis un HomePod aujourd’hui et j’aimerai savoir si la reconnaissance des voix est donc maintenant opérationnelle en France ? Merci !


----------



## StéphanH (9 Janvier 2021)

Non ...


----------



## zerouxx (23 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je pose une question à Siri, celui me répond en m’envoyant, sur mon iPhone, le lien de l’information demandée.

Je trouve ça pas pratique du tout, c’est sans intérêt. 

Comment fait-on pour qu’il me donne la réponse à haute voix?
J’ai cherché mais je n’ai rien trouvé. 

Qq a t-il une idée?

Merci


----------



## Jonathan16 (25 Janvier 2021)

zerouxx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lorsque je pose une question à Siri, celui me répond en m’envoyant, sur mon iPhone, le lien de l’information demandée.
> 
> ...


Tout dépend de la question posée...

S'il s'agit d'une question dont la réponse nécessite une cherche sur Internet, alors Siri (du HomePod) va faire la recherche et envoyer sur l'iPhone les résultats de la recherche (puisqu'elle ne lit pas les pages Web).

Par exemple, tu demandes à Siri une recette de tartiflette, elle renverra le lien trouvé sur l'iPhone ; tu demandes à Siri l'âge de Shakira elle te donnera l'âge (elle sait lire les pages Wikipédia) ; tu demandes à Siri la définition du mot "chanteur" elle te donnera la définition ; tu demandes à Siri de traduire le mot "chat" en allemand elle te traduira le mot dans la langue souhaitée ; tu demandes à Siri de calculer 156x65 elle te donnera le résultat ; etc.


----------



## zerouxx (25 Janvier 2021)

Ok « elle ne lit pas les pages web ».
Je comprends mieux cette grosse différence avec mon Google home mini.
Merci


----------



## Moutaille (4 Février 2021)

zerouxx a dit:


> Ok « elle ne lit pas les pages web ».
> Je comprends mieux cette grosse différence avec mon Google home mini.
> Merci


Et oui, la différence avec Google home c'est que Apple te demande si tu les autorises à utiliser tes discussions pour améliorer Siri. Comme toute I.A., ce qui lui permet d'apprendre c'est le partage des données et là, il y a une grosse différence entre Apple et Google!


----------

